# Tropical Wild Pitcher Plants @ Chiling Falls & Fish Sanctuary



## mylo (Aug 18, 2009)

I just returned from Chiling falls & fish sanctuary in Selangor, Malaysia. I completed nearly 2 km of adventurous jungle trekking and crossed six rivers to reached the waterfall. 

There were loads of wild pitcher plants over there. Here are some photos:

Picture 1 - Tropical Pitcher Plant







_I was surprised to see thousands of exotic pitcher plants in Sungai Chiling. 
A cute looking insect was moving around the plant._

Picture 2 - Pitchers Everywhere!






_Pitcher plants are abundant in Chiling. But, you have to look carefully and search for them. These pitcher
plants blend perfectly with the gigantic fern bushes. I even stumbled upon a medium sized pitcher tree
with 30 - 40 pitcher cups._

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool! It looks in photo 1 as if the plant actually has a top flap, that I would guess closes after a rainfall? Nice shot.


----------



## mylo (Aug 20, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Cool! It looks in photo 1 as if the plant actually has a top flap, that I would guess closes after a rainfall? Nice shot.



Thank you!! 

Actually, the top flap look like a mini umbrella - a nature adaptation to attract small insects to take cover beneath the flap. The side of the flap is slippery and may be grooved in such a way so as to ensure that the insects cannot climb out. 

Here is one more picture from my trip:

Picture 3 - Alien Life Form in District 9?






Nope. These are strange looking fern fronds that will develop 
into fern leaves. The frond in front has three circular loops while
the frond at the back has a lollipop curve.

Cheers!
mylo


----------

